
Announcing Kubeflow 0.1 - TheIronYuppie
https://kubernetes.io/blog/2018/05/04/announcing-kubeflow-0.1/
======
TheIronYuppie
Heya everyone, cofounder of the project here. Thank you so much for the
Kubeflow community for helping us reach this milestone! Our goal was to get
the base level packages all wired up and let anyone start a machine learning
project anywhere Kubernetes runs in just a few set of commands.

Please let us know if you have any thoughts or what you'd like us to work on
next!

Disclosure: I work at Google on Kubeflow.

